# Your Worst Boss and Why



## fureverywhere (Sep 22, 2015)

Most of us have been employed for decades. And unlike back in the day where we stayed with the same company and people for life, we perhaps have had to move to several companies. There are good bosses, bad bosses, and the truly evil. Good bosses are human but keep the ship on course too. 

One woman where I work now used to be in charge of the department. Most people found her domineering, her sheer size alone was pretty frightening, stronger than a lot of guys I'm sure. But she kept things done. Everything in that department better be stocked, cleaned and ready for the next day or you answered to her.

She changed departments and they brought in somebody from outside. It was hate at first sight. One of those young hotshots that actually think department head in retail is going to take them anywhere. He was all full of implementing new ideas to push profit margins...Yup.

Since he took over the department has fallen apart. One day insecticide spilled, a big puddle in full view of customers. He was in the store...somewhere...doing his important manager tasks. That spill wasn't cleaned for 5 hours after it happened. In the storage areas lime, fertilizer, grass seed and bird seed all in the aisles.

I think he wins the award for the worst boss I've ever had. I've never seen him smile, never mind laugh. Most managers still figure out a "we're in this together" mentality. One manager at a different store used to curse everyone in both English and Arabic. But even he could turn human sometimes.

How about you? The most incompetent or demanding boss you ever had?


----------



## jujube (Sep 22, 2015)

It would have to be the boss who lied about everything.  Everything.  Even when there wasn't any reason to lie, he'd lie.  And then the rest of us had to clean up the mess caused by the lying.


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

Jube got it again! I told the story about the guy who interviewed me, asked if I objected to him contacting present employer, I said please do not. He guaranteed confidentiality, then called my employer the next day. Liar. And I knew it, from day one working for him! 

imp


----------



## jujube (Sep 23, 2015)

He lied up to the end.  

Our company was going  belly-up and we all were scurrying to update our resumes.   He brought an 8-page resume out to me to proof-read for him.   It had such gems as claiming military service (he stated that he had been an Army Major and I knew for a fact that the nearest he ever got to the military was dropping out of high school ROTC because the uniform was too hot to wear outside) and, this is the best, stated that he had been Senior Class President, Prom King and voted Most Popular in high school.  Now, this is a 42-year-old man who is putting his high school statistics on a resume and, to boot, he graduated with my brother-in-law, so I checked my BIL's yearbook and, of course, he was nothing of the kind.  

I handed the resume back and told him it was PERFECT!  I never heard what became of him but I wouldn't be surprised if he went into politics.  He had great qualifications to be a politician (lying and, well, lying) and he didn't even have to fake them.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 23, 2015)

jujube, that's a good one!!!! If I may add one more rant about my present idiot in charge of production. He can't be forty yet, but there are guys in the department in their 60's and 70's that will swoop in to help with heavy labor. Lawn and garden is physically demanding. Heavy ladders and loading mulch and trees when there's no lot associates.

Mr. Full of Himself stands there trying to think of important things while I'm struggling with a ten foot ladder. I'm happy to do what I have to do and the pay isn't bad. But I hope in his golden years he ends up in an equally punishing position...with a manager half his age who won't lift a finger...


----------



## John C (Sep 23, 2015)

It would be the boss who took me in to see the founder of the Company about something fairly trivial that I had done.  The founder was a very wise man who was irritated that one of his officers blamed employees instead of taking responsibilities for his department.  About a year later, this boss was terminated.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh and you know the real bastards? The one's who ask you to "train" the newbie, because they'll be axing you shortly.


----------

